# Solomon Stoddard on ecclesiastical censures for obstinate offenders



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2020)

MINISTERS should preserve a People from Corruption by _good Government. _God has given power of ruling to Ministers. Heb. 13.13. _Obey them that rule you and submit to them._ He has given a power of _binding_ and _losing._ Mat. 16.19. _What thou shalt bind on earth shall be bound in heaven._ And he appoints that they _rule well,_ 1 Tim 5.17. Ministers have a corrcive [corrective] power to execute censures on them that are obstinate.

Ministers must have a tender and compassionate spirit, but when Men are sturdy and rebellious, severity is compassion; executing Ecclesiastical censures is a _terror to evil doers:_ this is a proper means that their _spirits may be saved in the day of the Lord Jesus,_ 1 Cor. 5.5. Though private revenge is utterly forbidden, yet they are to revenge disobedience: 2 Cor. 10.6. _Having in a readiness to revenge all disobedience._ This is the way to purge out the old leaven, to bring Men to repentance, and to put a stop to growing iniquities, that the Land be not defiled.

For the reference, see Solomon Stoddard on ecclesiastical censures for obstinate offenders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

